# PowerFlex70 VFD Sink/Source



## Donald Green (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a PowerFlex70 that I want to wire as Sink inputs, the owners manual says it can be wired Sink or Source but does not show circuit wiring for Sink. The PowerFlex40,s have a Sink/Source switch but I cannot fiind any for the PowerFlex70.
Does anyone know what you do to wire the Powerflex70 for Sink Digital Inputs.

Thanks
Don


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rockwellautomation/support.com


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

The only difference should be the jumper to the common of the start/stop cicuit from the control voltage.....jumper in for source, no jumper for sink. There is usually a DIP switch that needs to be set for it as well.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No dip switches on a 70.

I recently put in a bunch of these, but they were part of AB starter buckets. I'm pretty sure you just swap the values around in parameter 322 and 323 to make it for sinking input. I had sourcing inputs, so I really didn't have to fuss over that. Matter of fact, the HIM modules were already setup at AB for me, for the most part.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Sink or source input use is determined by the wiring of the control terminals.
For sink inputs if using internal drive control power:
Jumper term 9 (+24 VDC) to term 8 (Digital in common).
Supply power to the input devices from term 7 (24V common).


For sink inputs using external 24 VDC power source:
Connect the incoming 24 VDC to term 8. 
Connect your input devices to the external 24 COM.
Term 9 is not used.


----------



## Donald Green (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I see what your saying now about the way the Digital inputs have the common comming out to the terminal block so it can be hooked up either Sink or Source through the terminal block. I had been used to using a switch for this function. I had asked several other plant electricians and none of them knew how to hook up PowerFlex70 for Sink input.

I wonder why AB dont show an example of the sink input scheme in their owners manual!

I will be using the Sink input option so I will jumper Term 9 (24VDC) to Term 8 (Dig Input Com) and supply power to the digital input devices from 24V common (Term 7).


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wondering why your are using sink I never had a practical application for it, when the a&b drive guy was here I asked him about it and he said in prisons they use it alot so that there is no voltage present in jboxs for the inmates to play McGyver with.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seems like a lot of European machines are sink, and North American machines are source.


----------



## Donald Green (Jul 30, 2010)

I was replaceing an existing 1305 drive and all the other drives on this Equipment were hooked up Sink so I wanted to keep the same format for the new drive!


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Donald Green said:


> I have a PowerFlex70 that I want to wire as Sink inputs, the owners manual says it can be wired Sink or Source but does not show circuit wiring for Sink. The PowerFlex40,s have a Sink/Source switch but I cannot fiind any for the PowerFlex70.
> Does anyone know what you do to wire the Powerflex70 for Sink Digital Inputs.
> 
> Thanks
> Don


Not sure I see the problem if you have a diagram of the transistor (switching element)

NPN or sinking the load is between the sensor output and the positive side of the power supply

PNP or sourcing the load is between sensor output and the negitive side of the power supply


----------

